# Wild camping on the Isle of Arran



## 88742

Has anyone got any experience of wild camping on the Isle of Arran?

We have just booked the ferry for a flying visit over Easter weekend


----------



## peejay

Shame theres no replies on this one Ian, as we are considering touring the isles this May/June, although further up a bit around the 'Uists' and Skye (blimey aren't the ferries expensive!).

I think wildcamping is generally permitted as there are few, if any sites. I think its just a case of asking the landowner for permission. 

I got quite a bit of info from the Cal Mac and scottish tourism stands at the NEC and the girl there reckons that the Calmac terminals will gladly let you fill your water tank and empty your toilet at the ferry terminals so that might help.

pete.


----------



## 88742

Thanks Pete, I was beginning to think no one was talking to me :wink: 

We've toured further up/West many times but on the Motortbikes, fantastic scenery. You need to allow loads of extra time once you get further North West when the roads narrow, we found this even on bikes as some drivers didn't realise the 'passing places' work both ways :roll:


----------



## 88847

we have done a little wild camping up north, usually in the forests, no probs, there is not to much traffic anyway by comparision to the south

No one ever said anything but good things to us

Paul


----------



## 88832

There was a feature in MMM March issue about the Outer Hebrides,quite interesting.I have wildcamped all over Scotland (very rarely go on a site) and not had any problems whatsoever 8) I haven't done any of the Islands, except Skye(maybe this year we will). I would say just go and enjoy the freedom, if there is any doubt ask(if anyone is available;0) Stick to the unwritten rules, and you won't go wrong :lol: 

Crackpot.


----------



## 88742

Hi Crackpot, as far as I can see there is only one site on Arran, seeing as we are going Easter weekend I was hopeing it would be full :wink: 

That way if we are asked to move on after the ferries have finished for the day, we'd have nowhere to go :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 88832

Believe me, you will not be asked to move on :lol: :lol: :lol: 
There seems to be a very healthy attitude to peoples freedom;0) I carry a pair of litter pickers in the van (a bit anal for some perhaps) and if there is any litter lying around, I pick it up and bag it :lol: :lol: :lol: If it portrays a better picture of wild campers, great. I don't think there is a law on trespass in Scotland :wink: 


Crackpot.


----------



## 89323

Been to the Isle of Arran 3 x but not with a van!.On visits I have seen a motorhome parked up overnight for several nights on Corrie harbour.

There,s a good off road car park on the pass from Corrie to lochranza and a campsite in lochranza which is shared with deer and a golf course.

The only place I have seen a No overnighter sign is on a grassy carpark above Kildonan beach but i cannot imagine being moved on.

Possilbility of a few spots on the string road through the middle of the island.


----------

